# New Mouse Keeper



## moose (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi! I want to get into mouse keeping/ breeding, but getting the information you want out of Google can be very difficult, so I decided to join this forum. I hope I learn a lot.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome from westmids uk.


----------

